# Faroese Stern Trawler Athena on Fire



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-11633974


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a hellish piece of water out there - can you imagine what torture those guys are going through in liferafts? [=P]
Mind you, in their situation, it has got to be better than *not* being in a liferaft! (EEK)
Hopefully assistance will get to them before too long. (?HUH)


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, maybe the title needs to be changed to make it clear that it's not the cruise ship on fire.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Athena


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

The trawler's details are *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any details of the 2007 fire that can be used to expand the Wikipedia article I've created on the ship. NOTE, forums and blogs are not useable for this purpose. Foreign language news organisation websites are useable, as I can use Google translate and call for assistance from other editors if necessary.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FV_Athena


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Latest from BBC News *here*. (Thumb)
98 non essential personnel rescued from liferafts and 13 remaining on board to fight the fire. (Applause)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Believe Royal Navy helicopters are standing by in case things worsen and the remaining crew have to abandon in a hurry. 
Well done to the rescuers of those already saved and with luck there will be no loss of life if the ship is lost.

Don


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Mjroots said:


> Does anyone have any details of the 2007 fire that can be used to expand the Wikipedia article I've created on the ship. NOTE, forums and blogs are not useable for this purpose. Foreign language news organisation websites are useable, as I can use Google translate and call for assistance from other editors if necessary.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FV_Athena


Whether you can use it or not, if you look at *slide 23 and the subsequent slides* *here*, there is ample evidence of her previous fire. (Thumb)


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

This must be fire no 5 on the 15 Vigo type of Norwegian designed and Spanish built ships for Russian Far East owners !!!!!
Many of them have been sold from Russia since they where built.
One ( Russian ) went on fire on a floating dock up in BC Canada
This is the 3Rd Faroese one to be on fire.
And i think another Russian also caught fire some years ago.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Gulpers, thanks for that. Not 100% sure I can use it, but the date of fire and name of the rebuilding shipyard are at least useful for further research.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Heard on the news last night that she was heading for Falmouth. Seeing her AIS track it looks as though after a bit of stooging around in the bay she has either decided not to go in to the harbour or has been refused entry. Strange????

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...=231411000&centerx=-4.940135&centery=50.11428


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Whether you can use it or not, if you look at *slide 23 and the subsequent slides* *here*, there is ample evidence of her previous fire. (Thumb)


I can't get the slides to open, the page does but not the slides.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

It's an automatic *Powerpoint* presentation Chris. 
Have you got Powerpoint, or the *Open Offfice* equivalent on your PC/laptop?
Just tried it on two desktops and my laptop - all show the slides perfectly. (==D)


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Just heard an up date on the present position. The ship is adrift in the bay with no-one on board. A CO2 release meant that the remaining crew and firefighters had to be taken off the ship as a precaution. The plans are to reboard the ship as soon as it is safe to do so.

It looks as though her AIS signal os now off.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Latest news on that one is here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-11649841


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

See photograph and additional comments in our Gallery *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Last BBC update on this one:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-11658166


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> It's an automatic *Powerpoint* presentation Chris.
> Have you got Powerpoint, or the *Open Offfice* equivalent on your PC/laptop?
> Just tried it on two desktops and my laptop - all show the slides perfectly. (==D)


I'll try it here Ray. I thought the PP system at work would open it though.

Opened here no problem.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Ongoing problems .. latest news:

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/news/Blaze-burning-fish-vessel-Cornish-coast/article-2824198-detail/article.html


----------

